# richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk



## martupa (19. Mai 2015)

*richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir neue Hardware gekauft, aber sowohl das Mainboard, als auch die HDD und das Laufwerk werden ohne Kabel geliefert, nun weiß ich nicht genau welche Kabel ich brauche.

Mainboard: AsRock B85M
Laufwerk: LiteOne iHAS124-04
HDD: WD Green 1TB WD10EZRX

Das Mainboard hat wohl 2xSATA2 und 4xSATA3 Anschlüsse. Die HDD nutzt 1xSATA3 und bei dem Laufwerk steht, dass es SATA1 nutzt... jedoch hat das Mainboard kein SATA1 Anschluss.
Brauche ich dazu noch jeweils ein IDE Stromanschlusskabel? Zumindest kenne ich das von früher so. ODer so ein IDE-SATA Adapter?

Könte mir wer helfen? Ich sehe da nicht durch  
Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## Eckaat (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Optische Laufwerke kommen an SATA2, eigentlich reicht das auch für normale HDDs. SSDs auf jeden Fall an SATA3, wenn noch welche frei sind gern auch die HDDs.

Wegen Strom: jedes modernere Netzteil hat außer den 4-pol Molex-Anschlüssen auch die flachen schwarzen SATA-Stecker. Wenn nicht dann gibt´s dafür Adapter.


----------



## zinki (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Dein Laufwerk kannst du an einen SATA Anschluss deiner Wahl stecken. Hierfür brauchst du nur ein SATA Kabel. IDE Flachband war die alte Technik 
Deine HDD solltest du an einen SATA 3 Anschluss stecken (mit einem SATA Kabel versteht sich) um die komplette Leistung abzurufen. 

Zu der Frage wegen SATA 1: SATA ist abwärtskompatibel; du kannst in einem SATA 3 Anschluss auch ein SATA 1 Gerät anschließen.


----------



## goern (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Guten Morgen,
zum Anschluss der Hardware ans MB brauchst du solche Kabelagen:
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: sata kabel

Der Stromanschluss erfolgt logierschweise über das Netzteil: Solche einen Anschluss (in deinem Fall  Fach) sollte dein NT bieten:
PC-Netzteil richtig anschlieÃŸen | c't (6. Abbildung von Links gesehen)


Anschluss am MB hat mein Vorposter schon gut erklärt


----------



## martupa (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Also reicht es, wenn ich mir 2x "7-pol. S-ATA 600 Stecker mit Cliphalterung" kaufen, mehr brauche ich nicht um 1xHDD und 1xLaufwerk am Mainboard anzuschließen?

*@goern* 6 Bild von links "SATA moderne Laufwerke/Steckkarten" ? okay Danke!
Netzteil habe ich ein: Seasonic S12G 550 Watt

Der Händler bei dem ich das Mainboard kaufte, schrieb mir auf meine Anfrage: Für jede Festplatte und jedes Laufwerk wird ein SATA-Kabel benötigt, welches wir Ihnen für 1 EUR pro Stück anbieten können.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*



martupa schrieb:


> Der Händler bei dem ich das Mainboard kaufte, schrieb mir auf meine Anfrage: Für jede Festplatte und jedes Laufwerk wird ein SATA-Kabel benötigt, welches wir Ihnen für 1 EUR pro Stück anbieten können.



Dann schlag zu, sofern Du nicht jeden Tag Deine Laufwerke an- und abklemmst,
reichen auch 0815-Sata-Leitungen.


----------



## goern (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*



martupa schrieb:


> Also reicht es, wenn ich mir 2x "7-pol. S-ATA 600 Stecker mit Cliphalterung" kaufen, mehr brauche ich nicht um 1xHDD und 1xLaufwerk am Mainboard anzuschließen?
> 
> *@goern* 6 Bild von links "SATA moderne Laufwerke/Steckkarten" ? okay Danke!
> Netzteil habe ich ein: Seasonic S12G 550 Watt
> ...



Dein NT bietet 8x Sata Anschlüsse. Das schnurrt.


----------



## martupa (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Okay danke euch allen für die Hilfe


----------



## Nils16866 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Hab da auch mal ne Frage ohne nen neuen Thread eröffnen zu wollen,habe bei mir auf dem board einen sata Express anschluss kann ich da meine  Samsung Evo850 auch anschliessen und performance gewinnen


----------



## Adi1 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*



Nils16866 schrieb:


> Hab da auch mal ne Frage ohne nen neuen Thread eröffnen zu wollen,habe bei mir auf dem board einen sata Express anschluss kann ich da meine  Samsung Evo850 auch anschliessen und performance gewinnen



Welches Board hast Du denn?


----------



## Malkolm (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Anschließen jain (ist vollkommen abwärtskompatibel, manche Boards zicken aber rum -> Treiberupdate), performance gewinnen nein.

Sata Express nutzt PCIe Lanes um bis zu 6GBit/s zu übertragen, allerdings brauchst du auch eine entsprechende SSD dazu. "Richtige" Sata Express SSDs gibts eigentlich nur von Intel, alle anderen nutzen den M.2 Standard (basiert auch auf Sata Express, aber eben andere Bauform).


----------



## Adi1 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Anschließen jain (ist vollkommen abwärtskompatibel, manche Boards zicken aber rum -> Treiberupdate), performance gewinnen nein.
> 
> Sata Express nutzt PCIe Lanes um bis zu 6GBit/s zu übertragen, allerdings brauchst du auch eine entsprechende SSD dazu. "Richtige" Sata Express SSDs gibts eigentlich nur von Intel, alle anderen nutzen den M.2 Standard (basiert auch auf Sata Express, aber eben andere Bauform).



Das bringt aber nix, von daher reicht Sata3.


----------



## Nils16866 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Asus Z97 Gamer Pro


----------



## hbf878 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: richtiges SATA-Kabel für HDD und Laufwerk*

Typischerweise legt ASRock in der Mittelklasse zwei SATA-Kabel bei - schwarz, 30cm, an einer Seite gewinkelt. 

Auf der Asrock-Seite steht:



*Accessories*

Quick Installation Guide, Support CD, I/O Shield, 2 x SATA Data Cables

2 SATA-Kabel sind also dabei, wenn du das Board neu gekauft hast.


----------

